# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Lecture et criture dans un fichier XOML

## SoftAbdou

Bonjour,

Je veux crer un fichier "XOML" dynamiquement a partir de mon mini-diteur graphique des workflow, ma question est simple: quelle est la classe qui me permettre d'crire et lire dans un fichier "XOML"?


Merci.

----------


## tomlev

Ben  vue de nez, je dirais que le XOML, c'est du XML... donc XmlWriter devrait faire l'affaire

----------


## SoftAbdou

merci pour la premire rponse  ::): 

j'ai d'autres questions  ::D: 
1- quelle est la diffrence entre *XmlWriter* et *XmlTextWriter* ?
2- comment ajouter des balises au milieu du code ? 
merci

----------


## tomlev

> 1- quelle est la diffrence entre *XmlWriter* et *XmlTextWriter* ?


XmlWriter est une classe abstraite. XmlTextWriter est une implmentation de XmlWriter, mais tu n'as pas besoin d'y faire explicitement rfrence : utilise la mthode statique XmlWriter.Create.




> 2- comment ajouter des balises au milieu du code ?


Tu veux dire, dans du XML existant ? Avec un XmlWriter ce n'est pas possible (ou du moins compliqu), il faut utiliser un XmlDocument

----------


## SoftAbdou

> Tu veux dire, dans du XML existant ?


oui 



> Avec un XmlWriter ce n'est pas possible (ou du moins compliqu), il faut utiliser un XmlDocument


Ok, je vais voire avec MSDN, merci  ::):

----------


## SoftAbdou

Merci tomlev, problme rsolu  ::ccool::

----------

